# $1650 for Roubaix Pro.. Buyers remorse?



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

I just bought a new 2006 Roubaix Comp from a local dealer and am wondering if I did the right thing. He had the bike for $1650 which is $550 off of retail price so it seemed like a fair price. The bike has Shimano R560 wheels which are not the wheels listed in the catalog but may even be better. Also according to the catalog and website it should have an Ultegra front der but it actually has a 105. 

I am a former cat 3 racer but I havent ridden in over 3 years. I had planed on buying a frameset and building it up with Dura-ace or Ultegra. This bike has mostly 105 and that is part of the reason that I am wondering if I made the right decision. So what do guys think about the situation?


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

If you aren't happy with 105 sell off the parts on ebay and buy a new Ultegra group... use the Shimano wheels for winter riding... get some bling wheels in the spring when you get your tax return... just a thought

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=D1090


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

bc165 said:



> If you aren't happy with 105 sell off the parts on ebay and buy a new Ultegra group... use the Shimano wheels for winter riding... get some bling wheels in the spring when you get your tax return... just a thought
> 
> http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=D1090


 Well theres the rub. I dont want to fool with trying to sell or replace most of the components. The saddle will probably be the only thing that I have to change. I really dont want to sink a lot more money into this bike. I guess I will either decide to keep the bike basically as is or not at all over the rest of this weekend.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

toyota said:


> I just bought a new 2006 Roubaix Pro from a local dealer and am wondering if I did the right thing. He had the bike for $1650 which is $550 off of retail price so it seemed like a fair price. The bike has Shimano R560 wheels which are not the wheels listed in the catalog but may even be better. Also according to the catalog and website it should have an Ultegra front der but it actually has a 105.
> 
> I am a former cat 3 racer but I havent ridden in over 3 years. I had planed on buying a frameset and building it up with Dura-ace or Ultegra. This bike has mostly 105 and that is part of the reason that I am wondering if I made the right decision. So what do guys think about the situation?


Hi Toyota,

First, the bike is a Roubaix Comp, not a Pro. The Pro was a full DA bike that retailed for $4400.

Not to sound a bit harsh, but if you were looking to put DA or Ultegra on a frameset, why did you settle for 105? I am guessing $$, and there is no way to get DA and a frameset for $1650. You got a nice group on a nice carbon frame at a nice bargain -- be happy. If you cannot settle for 105, sell the rig and start over.

BTW, I think the R560s are the wheels that were supposed to come with the bike. The rear derailleur was originally supposed to be a Ultegra model, but the website and the catalog say: _Specifications subject to change without notice._


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

critchie said:


> Hi Toyota,
> 
> First, the bike is a Roubaix Comp, not a Pro. The Pro was a full DA bike that retailed for $4400.
> 
> ...


 Yes its the comp not the pro. I was looking at the pro in the Specialized catalog while I was typing. The bike was supposed to come with Alex rims so the Shimano 560 wheels are better. I now see that the headtube is too tall for me to get the stem where I would normally have it on the other bikes I have owned. Also the fork is only 1 inch which I didnt realize until I was making adjustments. I think I will return the bike and wait and get what I really want.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

toyota said:


> Yes its the comp not the pro. I was looking at the pro in the Specialized catalog while I was typing. The bike was supposed to come with Alex rims so the Shimano 560 wheels are better. I now see that the headtube is too tall for me to get the stem where I would normally have it on the other bikes I have owned. Also the fork is only 1 inch which I didnt realize until I was making adjustments. I think I will return the bike and wait and get what I really want.


Toyota,

It appears that you did not do your homework before buying; that can be a mistake, especially if the shop you went to doesn't provide all the info you really need/want.

This bike was never to come with Alex rims. The headtube on the Roubaix models is purposely long so that the average rider can achieve a more comfortable position. If you were previously riding a low "race" bike, it will certainly feel different at first. However, it is a position that most soon find very comfortable. If you were looking for the race model, you have gotten a Tarmac.

As for the fork, it is NOT a 1"; it is most DEFINITELY 1 1/8" and a 1" steer tube fork would not even fit properly in the bike so it was not swapped for something less than 1 1/8.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

critchie said:


> Toyota,
> 
> It appears that you did not do your homework before buying; that can be a mistake, especially if the shop you went to doesn't provide all the info you really need/want.
> 
> ...


 The Roubaix pro is supposed to come with Alex rims according to the Specialized catalog thats right in front of me. I looked around and there was another thread asking why the Pro now comes with Shimano wheels. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65750&highlight=r560 It really doesnt matter because IMO the Shimano wheels are an upgrade.

I did not realize that the Roubaix geometry was that much different than the more aggresive S works bikes. When I went in the store I had no intention of actually buying a bike. Its been 3 years since I have ridden but I wouldnt have even looked at the Roubaix if I had known about the relaxed head angle and very tall head tube. The bike "looked" racy in the store. 

When I was making some adjustments I noticed that stem has a sleeve so I assumed that the fork was just 1 inch. I know the special sleeve will let you angle the stem but the fork steerer tube actually looks really small too. Just out of curiosity I had some 1 1/8" spacers laying around and they were too big when I put them on the steerer tube. I also measured the steerer tube and it appears to be exactly one inch. *I could be wrong* but it appears that the fork is 1 inch. 

I dont think the bike shop will give me any problems. I bought the bike right before they closed on Saturday and I will have back Monday morning. I never even rode the bike except for the test ride in the store parking lot.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

It's a great time for leftovers. I just picked up a 2006 Roubaix Pro for $3,200. This bike rides like a dream.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

toyota said:


> I did not realize that the Roubaix geometry was that much different than the more aggresive S works bikes. When I went in the store I had no intention of actually buying a bike. Its been 3 years since I have ridden but I wouldnt have even looked at the Roubaix if I had known about the relaxed head angle and very tall head tube. The bike "looked" racy in the store.


There's nothing wrong with a Roubaix as a race bike, I know of several racers on 'em and have seen several more being raced. In fact, I've been known to race mine a time or two.  
I prefer the more relaxed geometry, especially during fast descents, the other bikes I test rode just felt too "twitchy".
Same with the 105 stuff, nothing wrong with it, especially if you're not at the level you were at when you stopped racing.
Maybe you are just having buyer's remorse, pretty common with a sizable purchase.
Good luck.
Lou.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The Roubaix pro is supposed to come with Alex rims according to the Specialized catalog thats right in front of me.


It is not. They wouldn't put those crap wheels on their top-of-the-line non-S-Works Roubaix. The roadbike review link you give is discussing the Roubaix Comp. As critchie correctly points out, both the '05 and '06 Roubaix Pros came with Dura-Ace wheels. The Alex 298 wheels are infamously terrible, so it's not surprising that Specialized would replace them with the 105-level wheels on a bike with a 105 drivetrain. I'm puzzled as to why you insist on confusing the Comp and Pro.


> I did not realize that the Roubaix geometry was that much different than the more aggresive S works bikes.


The S-Works Roubaix geometry is identical to the non-S-Works Roubaix geometry. Are you comparing the Tarmac to the Roubaix? Yes, they have very different geometries.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> It is not. They wouldn't put those crap wheels on their top-of-the-line non-S-Works Roubaix. The roadbike review link you give is discussing the Roubaix Comp. As critchie correctly points out, both the '05 and '06 Roubaix Pros came with Dura-Ace wheels. The Alex 298 wheels are infamously terrible, so it's not surprising that Specialized would replace them with the 105-level wheels on a bike with a 105 drivetrain. I'm puzzled as to why you insist on confusing the Comp and Pro.
> The S-Works Roubaix geometry is identical to the non-S-Works Roubaix geometry. Are you comparing the Tarmac to the Roubaix? Yes, they have very different geometries.


 I have the comp NOT the pro. I originally said pro when I started the thread but went back and edited it last night. I guess you just skimmed through the thread because I already made mention of the mistake. As for geometry I was referring to the Tarmac and now dead E5.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

*not for me but... anything is possible.*



critchie said:


> , and there is no way to get DA and a frameset for $1650. [/I]


yeah there is... 

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/bradford07.htm


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

tete de la tour said:


> yeah there is...
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/bradford07.htm


I was most certainly referring to something from Specialized, and if you have any notion that that POC is in the same ballpark with the stuff Specialized brings to market... well have at it.

Oh, to toyota who still thinks that the fork on the Roubaix Comp is a 1" -- it is NOT, no matter what you think you measured. No decent bike company save Colnago has put anything other than a 1 1/8" fork on a road bike in quite some time, most certainly not a 2006 model.

Measure twice, cut once!


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

critchie said:


> I was most certainly referring to something from Specialized, and if you have any notion that that POC is in the same ballpark with the stuff Specialized brings to market... well have at it.
> 
> Oh, to toyota who still thinks that the fork on the Roubaix Comp is a 1" -- it is NOT, no matter what you think you measured. No decent bike company save Colnago has put anything other than a 1 1/8" fork on a road bike in quite some time, most certainly not a 2006 model.
> 
> Measure twice, cut once!


 Yes it is 1 1/8". I guess that special sleeve threw me off. 

I took it for a quick ride around the block and it seemed to handle really well. I live in a slightly hilly neighborhood and I was spinning my brains out in the 50/12 . I will need an 11-23 for sure if I keep it. The bike was much stiffer than I expected and I am around 50 lbs over racing weight too. The chain would drop off on almost every shift into small ring. I adjusted the limit screw and that helped but didnt fix it completely. I made sure I watched closely so it didnt drop all the down and scratch up the paint. Also the left shifter absolutely refused to shift into the small ring a couple times. grrrr. 

I really want to like this bike but I keep thinking its not really what I need.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

critchie said:


> I was most certainly referring to something from Specialized,


No I'll stick with my D/A S-works tarmac thank you.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*thomas crapper*



critchie said:


> I was most certainly referring to something from Specialized, and if you have any notion that that POC is in the same ballpark with the stuff Specialized brings to market... well have at it.



I feel the term POC is not very well choiced. 

First Thomas Crapper played an important role in developing today's modern life.

Next the idea that a bike that does not say Specialized on it is a POC has no basis in fact.

The bike you refer to has a frame made by "A-PRO". In fact, it has the top frame they make. A-PRO builds frames for Jamies, Scott, Felt, Fuji, Windsor, and Specialized. Of course, they build for other brands too.

The question of POC must then apply to the components. Dura Ace Group. Ricthey bar, stem, and post. American Classic wheelset. Which of these makes the bike a POC? One must wonder.

I think the real question is; can a very good bike with a nice frame and wheelset plus Dura Ace be sold at under $1500? The answer is yes.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> I feel the term POC is not very well choiced.
> 
> First Thomas Crapper played an important role in developing today's modern life.
> 
> ...


*I say no, you cannot have a very good bike with DA for under $1500. The bike you reference for example is $1895 and that is a limited time offer. The normal price is $3795, per the bikesdirect.com site. It is also 17.9lbs, per the site.*

*The $3700 MSRP Specialized Allez Pro comes with a carbon bar and stem, Dura Ace wheels, a carbon seatpost, E5 Aerotec Columbus tubing with carbon seatstays, BG saddle, etc., and it weighs maybe 16.5lbs. At about $1000 per lb once you get down to 18lbs, that extra 1.5lbs will cost you. Let the readers be the judge. *

*Just MHO,*
*Cheers*
​


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*oh yes - but*



critchie said:


> *I say no, you cannot have a very good bike with DA for under $1500. The bike you reference for example is $1895 and that is a limited time offer. The normal price is $3795, per the bikesdirect.com site. It is also 17.9lbs, per the site.*
> 
> *The $3700 MSRP Specialized Allez Pro comes with a carbon bar and stem, Dura Ace wheels, a carbon seatpost, E5 Aerotec Columbus tubing with carbon seatstays, BG saddle, etc., and it weighs maybe 16.5lbs. At about $1000 per lb once you get down to 18lbs, that extra 1.5lbs will cost you. Let the readers be the judge. *
> 
> ...



I see what you mean. But the Mercier Draco AL we now have on sale is $1499 - with Dura Ace, WSC bar & Stem, and Prococal wheelset. True it is a sale price. But it is 16.3 lbs and you can have it now. If we find there is a lot of demand for Dura Ace bikes at this price, we will keep something like that all the time.

We know there is a lot of demand for Ultegra bikes at 15.5 lbs around $1295. So we try to keep that all the time. {at $1000 per pound under 18 lbs - I guess the le Champion SL should be over $3000 instead of $1295}.

Dura Ace we have mainly sold at $1800 and up. But it can be done at $1499 -- even with WSC level parts. If people want Dura Ace, we will bring more and get the price down. We are also going to start seeing if customers want Full Record bikes at under $1900. {Record costs us much more than Dura Ace as you know}


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> I see what you mean. But the Mercier Draco AL we now have on sale is $1499 - with Dura Ace, WSC bar & Stem, and Prococal wheelset. True it is a sale price. But it is 16.3 lbs and you can have it now. If we find there is a lot of demand for Dura Ace bikes at this price, we will keep something like that all the time.
> 
> We know there is a lot of demand for Ultegra bikes at 15.5 lbs around $1295. So we try to keep that all the time. {at $1000 per pound under 18 lbs - I guess the le Champion SL should be over $3000 instead of $1295}.
> 
> Dura Ace we have mainly sold at $1800 and up. But it can be done at $1499 -- even with WSC level parts. If people want Dura Ace, we will bring more and get the price down. We are also going to start seeing if customers want Full Record bikes at under $1900. {Record costs us much more than Dura Ace as you know}


I guess you shut him up.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Does the 105 work? 

I sometimes wonder how much people may get carried away by group sets while being recreational riders. Yet I know I'm guilty of the same thing.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

MaddSkillz said:


> Does the 105 work?
> 
> I sometimes wonder how much people may get carried away by group sets while being recreational riders. Yet I know I'm guilty of the same thing.


 the right shifter kept sticking and would not shift up half the time. also the fd would throw the chain off on the inside no matter how I adjusted it. well at least it made my decision to return it even easier. I got a 06 Cannondale R1000(full Ultegra) for even cheaper and now have well over 5000 miles on it and overall Im pleased with it.


----------

